# Wie kann ich verhinder, dass die seite angezeigt wird?



## Alex_Groß (3. Sep 2010)

Abend,
ich habe folgende frage: kann ich irgendwie verhindern, dass eine bestimmte seite jedem angezeigt wird? Geht es ohne tomcat?
Ich habe in DB eine zusätzliche Spalte „rolle“ dafür definiert, aber was soll ich wieter machen?
Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Cage Hunter (3. Sep 2010)

Na mach doch "einfach" ne Login-Seite vor...wenn sich derjenige authentifizieren kann, darf er's sehen, sonst nicht...

Wenn Dir das auch nichts ist, kannst du dir auch ne .htaccess-Datei anlegen.
SELFHTML: Webserver/CGI / Webserver / .htaccess - Server-Reaktionen kontrollieren
Bei der Datei brauchst du dann aber kein separates Feld mehr in der DB...
Aber um's durchlesen oder den Mehraufwand kommste nicht rum, egal welche Lösung Du wählst


----------



## Alex_Groß (4. Sep 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort, aber ich entwickle meine erste application und daher weis ich nicht,  wie ich das mache,  dass nur authentifizeierte Benutzer die seiten sehen dürfen. 
für ein beispiel, link oder befehl wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Cage Hunter (4. Sep 2010)

Naja, da du ja offenbar Java EE benutzt, könntest du das allwissende Google einfach mal anschmeissen und nach "Java EE" zusammen mit "Authentification" oder "Login" etc suchen...


----------

